# No Hay Anywhere!!!!



## Pets2luv.webs.com (Nov 26, 2010)

I have been ringing round all my local farm shops for Hay and cant get my hands on any! Is anyone else got the same problem. Its cos of the drought we have been having in this area. I am going to have to resort to P&H if I cant get it anywhere else so its going to cost me a fortune for the amount I need for my lot. I have to have some


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2011)

Pets2luv.webs.com said:


> I have been ringing round all my local farm shops for Hay and cant get my hands on any! Is anyone else got the same problem. Its cos of the drought we have been having in this area. I am going to have to resort to P&H if I cant get it anywhere else so its going to cost me a fortune for the amount I need for my lot. I have to have some


Where abouts are you?

We still have hey here, it will be winter when it hits hard :cryin:


----------



## Pets2luv.webs.com (Nov 26, 2010)

I am in cambridgeshire. My usual farm shop wont be having any untill at least the end of the month and everywhere else is keeping hold of it for themselves because of the shortage!


----------



## Maria_1986 (May 15, 2011)

Yeah I have struggled as well. Finally found some last week so brought as many bales as I could get in the car!


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

ring round the farms rather then farm shops
the hay shortage is from last year not this year, this years hay is still to be harvested


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2011)

Pets2luv.webs.com said:


> I am in cambridgeshire. My usual farm shop wont be having any untill at least the end of the month and everywhere else is keeping hold of it for themselves because of the shortage!


Same area then, I know what you mean about people being selfish with it (normally to fill up their stupid little bags ), I doubt things are gonna get any better for a while either as they are predicting a 50% drop in the harvest this year


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Try some garden centres - the ones up the road from me have plenty


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

I'm in Cambridgeshire too (pretty close to herts though) and get my hay from the local farm/pet shop, not huge bales but the bags are big and my bunnies love the hay.

If you cant get any from a local shop maybe try somewhere online.
Apparently 'hay for pets' is very good, I'll be trying them soon.


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2011)

purple_x said:


> I'm in Cambridgeshire too (pretty close to herts though) and get my hay from the local farm/pet shop, not huge bales but the bags are big and my bunnies love the hay.
> 
> If you cant get any from a local shop maybe try somewhere online.
> Apparently 'hay for pets' is very good, I'll be trying them soon.


God that would cost me a fortune with 8/9 here at the mo :lol::lol:


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

i would need to be a millionaire!!!! 22 rabbits 14 chinchillas 3 piggers.........

£5 a bale from a farmer, jobs a good'un :lol:


----------



## Pets2luv.webs.com (Nov 26, 2010)

I have managed to get enough to keep me going until my usual farm shop has got some more. I went to a pet cash & carry type place. It looks really good stuff quite green in places and smells really sweet, cost me twice as much though for half the amount  I was so excited about giving it to them and they seem to really like it so I guess it was worth every penny! :001_smile: 

I popped into P & H first and couldnt believe what a rip off it is in there. Their biggest bag which would have lasted me one day was about £6


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

Can I just ask where in Cambridgeshire people get their bales from?
I wonder if I could get a bale, I only have 2 bunnies but I could share it with my mums bunnies!


----------



## Pets2luv.webs.com (Nov 26, 2010)

I am a lot further north than you are so probably wouldnt be worth your while once you take petrol costs into account  There is bound to be some farms more local to you though might be worth ringing around.


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2011)

purple_x said:


> Can I just ask where in Cambridgeshire people get their bales from?
> I wonder if I could get a bale, I only have 2 bunnies but I could share it with my mums bunnies!


I get mine in Haverhill but I think that is too far for you. If you do a google search you might find some farms nearer too you


----------



## CreativeLC (Aug 13, 2008)

I'm in Cambridgeshire too and have had no luck in getting any decent hay. I used to get it from a farm shop type place but it got worse and worse quality and it was so thick and coarse, more like straw so stopped getting it from there.
We only have 2 guinea pigs now so don't use nearly as much but we still find it expensive to get decent hay, we usually get it from Just For Pets in Northampton.


----------



## Rhi (Feb 19, 2011)

Try Rollin's Farm in Somersham if you are in the North of the county. I get mine from there and it's lovely and green and stalky and £6 a bale still.


----------



## Myanimalmadhouse (Mar 6, 2011)

I get mine for £2 a bale, lovely fresh local farm hay but then my dad does stable all his horses there so thats why I get it cheaper 

Have you looked on ebay? they seem to have everything?


----------

